# #678 from Rabun County?



## Timberman (Oct 1, 2017)

It's moving around Facebook pretty good. Supposedly taken in Rabun Gap. Anybody know the scoop?


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 1, 2017)

I swear I've seen this pic before...


----------



## Timberman (Oct 1, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Timberman (Oct 1, 2017)

There's more pics I just don't know the dude. It's seems legit has his name and that GON is headed up there to see him.


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 1, 2017)

My cousin. It's legit.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 1, 2017)

Well then tell him congrats on a hoss!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 2, 2017)

jigman29 said:


> My cousin. It's legit.



Get us a story on that brute.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 2, 2017)

That explains the Yeti I saw while trout fishing in Clayton a couple months back...


----------



## Triton Mike (Oct 2, 2017)

I just want to know how they got him out in one piece lol. That's a mule there.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 2, 2017)

673 pounder to lol
http://www.11alive.com/news/local/h...-may-be-the-biggest-kill-in-georgia/480143001


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 2, 2017)

He was killed near some houses from what I heard so it wasn't a terrible drag.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 2, 2017)

jigman29 said:


> My cousin. It's legit.



jigman, the story I got from a DNR ranger today was that he keeps bees, and was going out to check the hives and took his crossbow with him. Is that about right?


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 3, 2017)

Thats exactly what I heard from the guy that owns the truck it is in the back of in the pics.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 3, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> jigman, the story I got from a DNR ranger today was that he keeps bees, and was going out to check the hives and took his crossbow with him. Is that about right?





goshenmountainman said:


> Thats exactly what I heard from the guy that owns the truck it is in the back of in the pics.



This was just posted on GON and makes no mention of bee hives.

http://www.gon.com/news/georgias-heaviest-bear


----------



## Rabun (Oct 3, 2017)

Geesh...that is a beast.  wonder how old he was


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Geesh...that is a beast.  wonder how old he was



From article


> Just guessing, this bear is probably 10 to 15 years old. Super proud of Tim


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This was just posted on GON and makes no mention of bee hives.
> 
> http://www.gon.com/news/georgias-heaviest-bear



You know how the grapevine works man! The article mentioned he had seen the bear several times. My judgement leads me to believe this is how he had seen the bear several times. Who knows though. It'll probably take a thorough write-up by the interview from GON or Georgia Sportsman to properly dissiminate any details of any are released at all. The DNR guy said it was up by the Jewish camp, and one guy from Rabun Co told me today it was right behind the flea market, and that they towed the bear with a Tacoma. Haha! It's always amusing to see what kinds of stories get formulated out of events such as these. Always is a guessing game and makes for entertaining speculations and reads!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 3, 2017)

Unbelievable, congrats to the hunter.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 4, 2017)

It was pulled by the toyota truck that it was pictured in, I know the guy that owns it and he was the one that told me about the bee hives just like  Killer Kyle heard.. He was also personally there and helped get it out.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow what a beast!  Congrats to your cuz!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 5, 2017)

Great bear. But I wish there were some nice pics of it, certianly would be maybe a little softer for the non hunters.  But again what a beast.  Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 9, 2017)

You don't see bears of that size in the same spot regularly unless there is a massive food source. 

I love that he shot it with a crossbow.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 9, 2017)

What a tank!


----------



## matt79brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Thought I was hunting a big bear. Big just got bigger. What a beast! Congrats Mr.Watson!


----------

